# broken info needed!



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, i am looking forward too breeding and showing mice again after 25years! i used to be a member of the N.M.C in the eighties, then went off to have kids instead! if anyone can help with info on how to breed the perfect broken i would be grateful.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome. If only there was a simple recipe for the perfect broken :lol: SarahC is the broken expert.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
good luck with your breeding the perfect broken!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I hope that Sarah can help with that and good luck!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't have the answer but you know what they say,practice makes perfect.I'd subscribe to the club magazine so that you can read the show reports and see which are winning and why.Then look through the year book,pick up the phone and arrange to collect some stock.When you've practiced maybe you can give me the answer.


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks all! have sent off forms to join n.m.c etc and looking forward to attending some shows.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

which variety did you have first time round?


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

foxes and creams. I would like to keep them again, but want to concentrate on getting a stud of brokens first.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

look forward to meeting you ,which end of the country are you?


----------

